# Working over in Canada from Australia



## Pilly (Mar 19, 2013)

I am looking at moving over to Canada to work for a few years from Australia, hopefully in IT within the Oil and gs industry around Calgary. I'm wondering if I wasn't able to secure a job before going over is it worth while flying over there temporarily and trying to find a job? Would it possibly be an easier way to find work?
Also I'm over 30 now so too old to get a holiday working visa unfortunately. 

Not entirely sure how to go about it at the moment so any advice would be very handy indeed.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## kparkes001 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mark, 

I have just started to look myself, I am also in Oil & Gas but in contracts. 

I would be interested to hear how you go with the feedback, it is a bit of an unknown as to whether to pack up & go or whether to go through an agency. I have found that Fircroft and Design Group Staffing have been very professional & the most impressive when it came to staffing numbers/industries etc. 

If the 'applications from afar' doesn't work in the next month or so, I am giving serious consideration to heading over to get work. 

Good luck mate, and keep me in the loop.


----------



## Neely (Jan 14, 2013)

My suggestion is to do some homework and google the Canadian Embassy in Canberra online. That will give you all the options regarding working in Canada. Worst case go and see them or email them. No better source than the country's embassy.


----------



## Pilly (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi there, no worries I will keep you posted on how it all goes, likewise if you have any success would be good to know. From what I can gather the only way to be able to stay there and work when over 30 is to have a company willing to sponsor which is the hard part. I have applied for a few jobs from afar and so no responses as yet. 

I’ve also emailed Canadian Embassy in Canberra as suggested to see if they have any advice on how to proceed and waiting to hear back.

If I find out anything that may be of use I’ll be sure to let you know.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Pilly said:


> I am looking at moving over to Canada to work for a few years from Australia, hopefully in IT within the Oil and gs industry around Calgary. I'm wondering if I wasn't able to secure a job before going over is it worth while flying over there temporarily and trying to find a job? Would it possibly be an easier way to find work?
> Also I'm over 30 now so too old to get a holiday working visa unfortunately.
> 
> Not entirely sure how to go about it at the moment so any advice would be very handy indeed.
> ...


You can still get a WHV at 30, its as long as its approved stamped before your 31st birthday.

I thought the same you but i mine was stamped approved 2wks before my 31st birthday so pretty close 

Also im in IT and ill be looking for work as soon as soon as my wife and I land in Edmonton.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I have relatives that live in Calgary and work in the oil business. They tell me that things are not so good right now with that industry and some companies have laid people off.


----------



## Pilly (Mar 19, 2013)

Unfortunately Gretzky427 I still the miss the boat being well on my way to 35 this year 

That is not great to hear JohnSoCal, makes the case for getting sponsorship potentially even more difficult. Though instead of just restricting my self to Calgary, I've decided to apply for jobs in Vancouver and Toronto cant hurt anyways.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Pilly said:


> Unfortunately Gretzky427 I still the miss the boat being well on my way to 35 this year
> 
> That is not great to hear JohnSoCal, makes the case for getting sponsorship potentially even more difficult......


does your profession fall under the skilled visas by any chance, may be a better option? my neighbor's daughter had worked in canada on two 24 month visa's with the same company and was unable to secure sponsorship sadly, hopefully you have more luck as she was only in an accounts/admin function! i am hoping my employer offers to sponsor me after my WHV ends.


----------



## Pilly (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi RhychelleW,

I'm not too sure that my job comes under the skilled visas that I have been able to see, basically I work as an IT Technician/Seismic Data Admin.
I didn't think it was going to be easy but may be alot harder than I 1st thought, my sister is over there has managed to get sponsored after a WHV. Hope you have some good luck getting your WHV.

Mark


----------

